# Stupid deposit....



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I was picking through some of my tanks and peeling off some of the old leaves on my broms. In my Rio Branco tank I found the carcass of a tadpole that had been deposited there and then the leaf had died.... Then, moving on to other tanks, I started to peel a mostly dead leaf off of another brom and out almost slides a histo tadpole (looks to be about four or five weeks old). Now I know why Rich Frye only uses film canisters as deposition sites.

I guess my question is for obligate breeders. Anyone know of a method I can use to safely transport this tadpole to something that is safe to hold water and still have the female feed, or am I screwed and have to hope that this leaf holds out for the next four to six weeks?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Or....is there a way to secure that leaf in place so that it will not drop or lose water....even if it dies.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I was picking through some of my tanks and peeling off some of the old leaves on my broms. In my Rio Branco tank I found the carcass of a tadpole that had been deposited there and then the leaf had died.... Then, moving on to other tanks, I started to peel a mostly dead leaf off of another brom and out almost slides a histo tadpole (looks to be about four or five weeks old). Now I know why Rich Frye only uses film canisters as deposition sites.
> 
> I guess my question is for obligate breeders. Anyone know of a method I can use to safely transport this tadpole to something that is safe to hold water and still have the female feed, or am I screwed and have to hope that this leaf holds out for the next four to six weeks?


In the wild moving the tadpole as little as 2 cm resulted in it no longer being fed. (see this free access) http://www.harding.edu/plummer/herp/pdf/wilhelmamp10.pdf 

You can always try placing it in a location where there is another tadpole and see if they both will make it...... or you can try and collect eggs and feed it until it matures. 

Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Leave the dead leaf and cram a small container down in the axil? I don't know how big your brom is but that could work out well. Then the tad wouldn't have technically moved.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I got a bunch of great broms (like 15) that I'm actually debating whether to put in any tanks because of this - all my egg feeders (including histos, blue jeans, escudo) are using 1 oz condiment cups to raise tads when there are no broms in there but they will always pick the broms first. Relocating hasn't really been successful but if there's no choice then you gotta try it - like Ed said I guess try putting it in with another tad (I had 2 tads actually deposited in the same axil once by the female and they survived a while but only one came out eventually) or maybe try putting it in an axil right next to it, like I said no choice.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

This is my favorite stage of development.... Turns out the leaf held water a lot longer than I thought. It finally lost its entire ability to hold water so I transferred it to a dixie cup and placed it in the same spot the leaf was hoping the parents would figure it out.... Turns out it wasn't much longer before it was entirely unnecessary anyway....


----------

